# Taxadermy



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got my first bird this year, and I want to have the tail fan mounted. I just have two questions for people...

1) is it simple enough to do, or should I have it done by a taxadermist?

2) Does anyone from southern MN know of a taxadermist around Winona?

Thank you for any help


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Cut the whole tail of the turkey off (fat, skin and all) right where it comes out of the back. Keep the feathers straight, and freeze it. After frozen, put a plastic bag over the skin & fat. Get on the internet and order yourself a tail kit from Van *****, or similar taxidermy supply that contains the kit to mount it. Should have a wood panel, turkey head replica (if desired), and borax or other chemical to preserve it. The kit will cost you $30-$100+ depending on how fancy you get. I've mounted several tails, and it's ridiculous to pay the taxi for something that will turn out just as good if you follow the directions. Usually a simple process of cutting the fat & skin off, and degreasing the fan. After the fat is removed and it is degreased it is preserved in the fanned out position. when removed from the preservative it is "stiff" and ready to go onto the board. Visit the pros for full body mounts, and "turkey shoulder mounts". You can do this MRZ. Give it a go man!!

HM


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I just cut mine off like hatchetman said, pin them on a cardboard box upside down, and then put borax or salt or a borax/salt combo on the meaty part. When it is dry, pull it off the box, groom it, and put it up somewhere. It won't last forever, but the 2nd one from the right is over 15 years old and holding. The small one 2nd from the left is up there because it is my sons first bird.


----------

